# Head rolling? A concern?



## Elijah's Mom (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi all,

My DS, Elijah, is almost 7 months and for the last month, I'd say, he's developed this habit of rolling his head back and forth for a short while as he transitions from wakefulness to sleep -- either for naps or at night. We co-sleep and when he isn't playing with toys, he is usually being held -- so I don't think the rolling is because he is craving more physical contact (we often sleep with him for naps, too).

Does anyone else have a baby who head rolls (he has a spot on the back of his head where his hair is rubbed off) and are you worried about it?

Rebecca


----------



## EllasMummy (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi Rebecca

My DD is 6 months and she does this too. We co-sleep at night and she naps on me during the day so I dont think its a craving for more physical contact. My DD has a sidecarred crib next to our bed and she head rubs when we put her down at night. I have found that if she lies on her side she cant do it and she settles quicker.

Another thing we found is that if I lie down next to her, which I do anyway b/c we all go to bed at the same time, and put my hand on the opposite side of her head she stops rubbing.

I know that it looks distressing so heres a









HTH
Will be looking out to see what others say too.


----------



## Elijah's Mom (Dec 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by EllasMummy_

Another thing we found is that if I lie down next to her, which I do anyway b/c we all go to bed at the same time, and put my hand on the opposite side of her head she stops rubbing.

Wow, same here! In fact, Elijah loves to sleep as close to my face/cheek as possible -- and when we are cheek to cheek, he stops, as I hold his other cheek softly in the palm of my other hand. To be honest, I find it utterly sweet and endearing, but nevertheless, a little worry flag goes up ... let's hope others have insight ...

Rebecca


----------



## friendtoall (Dec 29, 2003)

DD went through a phase were she would rock her head to get to sleep. I worried a bit about it at the time (because she had several autistic-like characteristics and I had pg complications) but it eventually went away. Until last week that is! Now she really shakes her head - I think it makes her dizzy and she enjoys that feeling. Doesn't put her to sleep though.







:
I have never felt a need to hold her head since it seemed to be some mechanism to help her fall asleep. Yeah, she had a bald spot on the back of her head, but its grown in since. I did read somewhere that this is not an unusual behaviour and not to worry.
HTH


----------



## Lyci (Feb 10, 2004)

Our ds Conor did the same thing for a few weeks and wore his hair off too. I felt so guilty when we were in public b/c people would say, "Oh they get that from crying in their crib". Not always! Conor wasn't upset when he did it during the night and he is between my dh and I. I think he did it when he transitioned to a deeper sleep. He stopped it as fast as he started it, I think just a phase. I wouldn't worry as long as he is healthy and happy otherwise. I know how you feel though!


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

My DS does the same thing, only it's when he is trying to wake up. That is how he wakes me up most nights to eat, when I place my boob next to him he either stops or if he is hungry he keeps doing it untill I feed him. He also has a spot from the rubbing, but he was born with old mans hair (a ring of hair around the bottom, from ear to ear, then a patch on top) so it isn;t noticeable unless you feel it.

he has done this for sometime and I never really thought much about it.


----------



## ~Kindred Spirit~ (Sep 18, 2002)

My ds does this too!

We have always co-slept and he would sleep right at my breast nursing on and off throughout the night. As a newborn he would "root" when he would awake for my nipple...as he got older he began rolling over onto his tummy. When he would awake he would "root" and roll back over and nurse.

I think my ds found comfort in that rooting, especially with my breast always open and available and continued on...as an older baby it seems more to be head rolling, kwim? He also likes to roll his head back and forth hitting my breasts to get to sleep!

Anyways...that is what my theory is!

Did your baby root alot as a newborn?


----------

